# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  August 2016 Challenge: Tower of the Minotaur

## snodsy

He was my Dice Rolls: Halfling, Gnome, Minotaur / Battlefield, Tower, Dungeon


Concept: A MINOTAUR waits in his TOWER above the twisting maze of the labyrinth for the next offered sacrifice of the towns youthful maidens. Is there a way out for these poor maidens as they are paraded through town and lead to the "Gates of the Minotaur" 

1st Sketch

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## tainotim

This will be intriguing to watch! Eager to see how this will turn out with this good start!

Cheers,
Tainoitm

----------


## Neyjour

Love the perspective, and the inclusion of the smaller top-down view!  That title/illustration is really cool as well.  Great start on this!   :Smile:

----------


## Abu Lafia

The sketch looks fantastic already! I like the idea of adding a top-down view of the labyrinth. Also looking forward to read the sacrifice story!  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

This should be very cool.

----------


## Bogie

Great start on the map, Great idea.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

This start looks great, can't wait to see how this one turns out!

----------


## snodsy

Line work mostly done, will add more detail elements, comments welcome.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

It's looking great!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

It looks great snodsy!  Only comment is that the perspective around the gate seems a bit off to me.

----------


## snodsy

Thanks Daniel, your right, I was trying to show it sloping downward, but I messed up the side walls there, I'll work on that thanks!

----------


## Bogie

Looking good snodsy, great linework, love the perspective view.

----------


## snodsy

some color and shadow, added the Labyrinth Plan view based on the drawing, one path out for the lucky maiden!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

That's great !... and you just added a whole town, just like that :-D

I like the whole map... I'm just wondering if the title with the minotaur could be better included in the map (it's too "clean" or there could be something behind other than the sky ? I'm not sure...)

----------


## ChickPea

Oh wow, that's looking fantastic, Snodsy! What a difference the colouring makes.

I noticed a couple of little typos in the text at the top right. Should be 'sportsmanship' and 'band of _soldiers_'. Also, in the final sentence, think it should be 'gets' to roam.

I'm loving what you're doing here!  :Smile:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

It looks great snodsy! I have to double -JO- about the title illustration, and the labyrinth plan seems a bit digital compared to the hand drawn style of the rest of the map, but overall it looks lovely! 

-Dan

----------


## Mouse

Hmmmn.

Thought I'd commented earlier, but must have pressed the wrong button!

This is great work, Snodsy.  

Since the consensus of opinion is leaning towards that title being a bit too clean, how about a faint suggestion of menacing clouds behind it - hanging over the maze itself.  Toning down the contrast of the title might help?  I don't know  :Smile:

----------


## snodsy

Thanks all, appreciate the comments, I'm not done with the top illustration yet,  and Yes Mouse Menacing is a word that should be visually depicted in his character.  I'll probably add some shadowing on the TOP VIEW especially the cliffs and then dissolves into the background.  ChickPea thanks for the typo catches, not my strong suit  :Smile:

----------


## Abu Lafia

This is coming together really great snodsy! Your coloring is (as always) splendid and gives a lot of flair to it. The little details in the labyrinth and the city next to it look just awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

And I thought I was the only one crazy enough to try a labyrinth! 

This looks fabulous, snodsy!!!  The colors and textures fit very well together, and I like perspective!
Are you going to add any(more) in the way of vegetation? I think it would flesh this map out even better. And I completely agree that it needs that 'menacing' element to really make it stand out.

Overall this is brilliant!

----------


## Bogie

ME TOO!!  what they all said!  Great work snodsy, I think this is going to be really fantastic when you are done!

----------


## snodsy

Here's an update with most color done, trying to add moss/vines (thanks Ladiestrorm for idea), not sure if moss look good when blown up, will have to work on that more.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## lorelei

Wow!  I am very jealous i have no drawing skills....REALLY nice work here!!

----------


## ladiestorm

the moss and vines look great snodsy!!!  Now we just need the menacing  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Good call on the vines - that looks pretty good.

----------


## snodsy

Basically done, I think, added the soldier guarding the dying maiden in the foreground and fixed the stairs some, comments welcome.  Also added a process gif just for fun

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Magnificent  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

It's a beauty snodsy ! I really like the cartoony or comics feel of it, of course not intended in a childish way, it's very picturesque. I love it !

----------


## ladiestorm

Once again, you've out done yourself, snodsy!!!  You have a magnificent eye for details!

grrrrrrrrr... I was going to go ahead and rep you, but apparently you produce too many rep worthy maps!

----------


## Bogie

Wonderful, all the little details are great, the Minotaur even has a MOM tattoo!

----------


## snodsy

Thanks Bogie and Ladiestorm, the details are always the funnest things to add, May add a few more pieces of scattered armor from previous battles, and I have given the beast a bloody sword.  Even our most violent offenders have a soft spot for mom.

----------


## ThomasR

Holly molly ! I hadn't seen the tattoo ! That is one great idea !

----------


## Meshon

Jeez Snodsy, this is fantastic! And I heartily agree, the devil(ish humour) is in the details. Bloody good.

cheers,
Meshon

----------


## snodsy

Think I'm about done, except for playing with the type color/glow.  Added a few more details, scattered armor, changed MOM tattoo to his human mother and I wouldn't go swimming in the Pool of Tears, comments welcome.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

It's looking fantastic! I love everything about this map from the concept to the execution. Great job!

One tiny thing I noticed was the word 'Towers View' in the labyrinth plan at the top left. The first and last letters overlap the walls. Maybe shrink the text a little to make it clearer?

----------


## Tom

Nice work Snodsy! The "point of view" of your maps is always original, and this is no exception! great job with the perspective  :Smile:

----------


## snodsy

> It's looking fantastic! I love everything about this map from the concept to the execution. Great job!
> 
> One tiny thing I noticed was the word 'Towers View' in the labyrinth plan at the top left. The first and last letters overlap the walls. Maybe shrink the text a little to make it clearer?


Thanks guys for the comments, this one worked well as a one point perspective, here the top plan view fixed.
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## arsheesh

The illustrations on this piece are great, they do a great job of telling a story.  And the one-point perspective nature of the map with a menacing Minotaur hovering just above it was a great touch!  Well thought out composition.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## snodsy

Thanks for the comment Arsheesh. Here is my final entry, fixed the upper plan view of the maze to be hand drawn.  

### Winner ###

----------


## Abu Lafia

Wonderful work snodsy, i love the overall cruel (and sometimes funny  :Wink:  ) flair of the map! A good choice to replace the plan view of the maze with a hand-drawn version, it makes the whole thing more coherent. I found a typo (i think?  :Wink:  ) in the subtitle: "Nigh(t)mare".

----------


## ladiestorm

fantastic job as always snodsy!!!  This looks great!  I wonder how many other labyrinth maps we are going to see?

----------

